# Anodrol



## bigT11 (Dec 8, 2010)

i just started taking anodrol last week, only taking 50mg at a time. i was wondering how i would keep my gains once i stop taking them. i have already noticed the gains and am liking it but i dont want it to vanish once i stop the drug


----------



## VolcomX311 (Dec 8, 2010)

First 3 weeks are generally the most dramatic gains and then it begins to wean off.  Realistically, you can maintain the size & weight, but your strength will inevitably decline compared to your on-cycle strength.  

Maintain high calories, make sure you go through proper PCT and continue on with some natty test boosters.


----------



## MDR (Dec 8, 2010)

You will not keep your gains, for the most part.  Anadrol is famous for huge gains with a lot of water retention, but only a small percentage will be retained.  Good strength drug, it allows you to use more weight and make gains through intense training, but the water weight will dissipate quickly.


----------



## bigT11 (Dec 9, 2010)

is there a better drug out there so that i wont loose my gains? i like how anadrol makes me feel but i dont want to loose what i gain


----------



## BigBird (Dec 10, 2010)

If you're taking Anadrol and only Anadrol, prepare for complete deflation beginning a few days to a week after your last dose. I ran the 'drol solo about 14 years ago and it was fun to get extremely large and strong for the 4 or 5 weeks but then I lost most of it and appeared smaller than I was when I first began the cycle. Anadrol is notorious for offering immediate gratification yet short-lived. Most of the weight you've gained is water retention. You could run the drol for 4-5 weeks, an oil-base test for 10-12 weeks. Once done with the the drol, you could incorporate a product to lean you out more such as Anavar.  I wouldn't recommend adding another liver toxic oral to the cycle (Anavar is an oral but not liver toxic).  Don't forget to run an AI during the cycle and proper PCT beginning 2 weeks after last test shot. This is only a suggestion. We don't know anything about your health status. There are more advanced vets and gurus who might make different suggestions. Different strokes for different folks. You haven't listed any stats such as height, weight, age, BF, training experience, etc.

My best cycle ever was Test Cyp, D-bol, Deca, Primobolan, Halotestin and Proviron. Went from 165 to 191 and bodyfat dropped to 7%. However, I was negligent to stack two 17a-a toxic orals (D-bol and Halo) in same cycle and I would not do this again nor advise anyone else to. Results may vary between individuals.


----------



## MDR (Dec 10, 2010)

I never even think about the oral-only thing.  Anadrol works well as a kicker at the beginning of an injectible cycle.  I like D-bol as well.  Some start taking orals when gains start to plateau with Test-based cycles to keep gains coming.  I only use orals in conjunction with injectibles.


----------



## ROID (Dec 10, 2010)

bigT11 said:


> i just started taking anodrol last week, only taking 50mg at a time. i was wondering how i would keep my gains once i stop taking them. i have already noticed the gains and am liking it but i dont want it to vanish once i stop the drug



its water not muscle


----------



## blergs. (Dec 10, 2010)

ROID said:


> its water not muscle


exacly.


what i never understood is : guys start using drugs THEN ask about them.
it would make more sence ot do research BEFORE you touch them


----------



## BigBird (Dec 10, 2010)

blergs. said:


> exacly.
> 
> 
> what i never understood is : guys start using drugs THEN ask about them.
> it would make more sence ot do research BEFORE you touch them


 

That used to be me when I was dumbfuck in college!  Ingest, consume then research.  Completely ass backwards.


----------



## bigT11 (Dec 11, 2010)

i had done some research before i started taking them, im on 2 different liver clensers so help with the toxins


> "You haven't listed any stats such as height, weight, age, "


i am 6'5 i weight about 190 and im 18. 
and my over all health is in good condition
my biggest problem is i want to get big but i dont want to lose it all once i stop taking the drug


----------



## SFW (Dec 11, 2010)

> and im 18.


----------



## OneWheyOrAnother (Dec 11, 2010)

bigT11 said:


> i had done some research before i started taking them, im on 2 different liver clensers so help with the toxins
> 
> i am 6'5 i weight about 190 and im 18.
> and my over all health is in good condition
> my biggest problem is i want to get big but i dont want to lose it all once i stop taking the drug



You're 18?  And you are taking Anadrol..... congratulations you just officially stunted your growth and you are going to lose all your gains once you come off your cycle. Don't do another cycle of steroids for another 4-5 years.


----------



## MDR (Dec 11, 2010)

bigT11 said:


> i had done some research before i started taking them, im on 2 different liver clensers so help with the toxins
> 
> i am 6'5 i weight about 190 and im 18.
> and my over all health is in good condition
> my biggest problem is i want to get big but i dont want to lose it all once i stop taking the drug



Holy crap!  Not just taking orals, but Anadrol is a very powerful steroid.  Stop now and forget about the drugs.  Focus on diet and training, you are way too young for anabolics.


----------



## The Prototype (Dec 11, 2010)

chronicelite said:


> You're 18?  And you are taking Anadrol..... congratulations you just officially stunted your growth and you are going to lose all your gains once you come off your cycle. Don't do another cycle of steroids for another 4-5 years.



I don't think he's too concerned about stunting his growth. He's 6'5" but taking anadrol at 18 is a very bad idea.


----------



## bigT11 (Dec 12, 2010)

yah i dont care about growing anymore. my main reason to take it is mainly because ive always had troubles gaining weight and bulking up.. from grade 8 to grade 12 i didnt gain any weight but i grew like 6 - 8 inches


----------



## bigT11 (Dec 12, 2010)

why is it so bad that im only 18 and taking it...?


----------



## SFW (Dec 12, 2010)

Your genetic potential has been compromised. Basically, at your age, your body is producing lots of gh and Test naturally. By ingesting exogenous hormones, you are now shutdown and will probably never be the same (naturally) again. 

Aside from stunting growth plates, which you care little about, the issues are mainly endocrine related.

The reason you arent gaining is simple. You arent eating enough. Trust me...you arent; and you arent training hard enough. 

Post up a no bullshit layout of what your daily intake of calories are, including protein intake. I guarantee you, its right at maintenance. You need a caloric surplus and you need to train hard, near your 75% 1 rep max. This is hypertrophy training.

Google HRT...because thats an acronym you will surely hear a lot of in the years to come.


----------



## GreatWhiteTruth (Dec 12, 2010)

Mr. F, couldn't have said it better. If your diet isn't in check then I can guarantee your "gains" are wetter than an otter's pocket. Anabolics do nothing if you aren't taking in more calories than your body metabolizes. If you want to get big, eat hard and train hard first. If you aren't willing to stuff your face day after day, and bring your balls with you to the gym, then do yourself a HUGE favor and just stop right now. You will never be big. *Bodybuilding is 80% nutrition, 10% timing, and 10% Training (notice I didn't say steroids).* 

Fish oil, BCAA, A multi vitamin, and creatine should be your biggest concern right now. I'm telling you right now, if you get yourself in check and come correct BEFORE you fuck your body up, I promise you that you will see gains! In as little as a month even. No scare tactics here bro, just straight talk.

Please watch this video: Teens and Steroids - Steroid.com presents Injected

EDIT: Btw I used to be 6'4", 165lbs soaking wet.


----------



## Mudge (Dec 12, 2010)

bigT11 said:


> is there a better drug out there so that i wont loose my gains? i like how anadrol makes me feel but i dont want to loose what i gain



Easy come, easy go. Continue to eat and train is all you can do, since you seem to be running it alone which doesn't help.

The less you gain, the easier it is to keep.


----------



## SFW (Dec 12, 2010)

^ dude, you Dwarf cutler. Jesus.


----------



## badpuppy (Dec 12, 2010)

18???should have done alot more research before you did his.if u had u would know why no to.but i remeber being 18 and u think u know it all.i would stop and go back to natty.jus my 2 cents


----------



## bigT11 (Dec 13, 2010)

Mr. F if you say i dont ingest enough calories you surly dont know me, im a botomless pit, and to make it worse i work at a resturant so i eat lots of free food there ( lots of calories) im not saying i gorge all day but i do eat *alot* of food. and when i go to the gym i dont pussy foot around i go hard 4 days a week, not random exersises i have a routine and have it all planned out weekly


----------



## bigT11 (Dec 13, 2010)

amd im not gaining mad results really quickly, i have only gained like 5-8 pounds in a week and im not that much bigger so i doubt that im 





> wetter than an otter's pocket


----------



## GreatWhiteTruth (Dec 13, 2010)

bigT11 said:


> amd im not gaining mad results really quickly, i have only gained like 5-8 pounds in a week and im not that much bigger so i doubt that im



5-8 pounds a week is alot. Trust me, if you are skinny like I was, you will barely notice your first 20.


----------

